# converting aluminum boat into a open bow ?



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

I bought a 1970 Deep V starcraft boat a couple years ago. It is a project boat that I have not had much time to work on until now. The front few feet has the aluminum top and it is cable steer. My question is has anyone ever converted a boat like this into an open bow? My father in law and I are kicking the idea around to cut into it but not sure if we dare do this or not. I have 4 options I am kicking around right now. 1) Fix it up and repaint the boat and trailer and sell it, 2) Fix it up but leave the bow alone and use it as is, 3) fix it up and cut the front end up and make it into an open bow or 4) sell it as. Just not real sure what to do. Planning on putting in a new floor, replace a few boards, replace the steering cables and it is in need of a paint job since the guy I bought it from painted one side blue with a shaker can when he was drunk. Doesn't look good on a white boat. We pulled it out of the barn today and brought it into the heated shop so we can begin working on it. With a little TLC this can be a nice boat with quite a bit of space and should work well for taking some kids out fishing. Also has a 40 hp johnson motor that ran the last time I fired it up. Sorry so long but just not sure what to do with this boat.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

check iboats.com
restoration threads......one starcraft modification in progress


----------



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not a marine architech but sometimes those "gussets" accross the bow are put there for rigidity so the boat wont crush like aluminum foil in waves. That also goes for the seats in a row-boat style boat.


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

might try posting some pictures of the boat. it might be just what someone's looking for as a project or "first boat" and save you some time and money.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

I have...a 1966 Super Sport...GREAT Boat...I'll try to send you some of the latest pics via PM...I just replaced the floor (2nd) time...this time I had it Line-Xed so I never have to do it again...any questions just PM me and we can talk...good luck!


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

Well the decision has been made and it is the beginning of our project boat. Started working on it the past couple of days with my father in law. Already tore the transom out of it and replaced it. It was pretty much rotted away. The whole floor has been removed and have all the wood we need for that when we decide to tackle that part of the project. We took the big step today and cut the top panel on the front and are making it a open bow. Looks big with alot of extra space to move around. We will need to do alot of work to build a small steering console area. the boat has the old cable steering and we will have to get creative at rerouting the cables with the front end cut out. To get in the front we will have a step up to create some storage and to work around the front curves of the boat. One thing is for sure, this is a very solid boat. 

Thanks for the iboat site reference. Alot of neat stuff on there as well.


----------



## SMP (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, i have. About 6 years ago I converted a 1970 starcraft 14ft alum, with a bow and cable steer into a 4 seat open BOW boat with a floor and storage area. 

When I get home I will try to find pictures and post some.


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

Try some EZ-off oven cleaner on the spray paint on the boat the best stuff has ammonia in it works great on removing painted letters and graffiti form factory paint jobs on cars and boats . Steve k8vol.


----------



## NATG (May 8, 2011)

I have the same idea in mind, but know nothing about the way the boat was built and if opening the bow would be safe. Let me know, please, if you found any further information about doing this type of a project and how it turned out for you. I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------

